# Willow, 8 weeks old.



## shep5377 (May 22, 2014)

This is our new pup from Anzil. We've called her Willow, and I think other forum users have some from the same litter? 
She's settled really well and is ever so happy.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Another wonderful Willow! 
Your Willow is gorgeous, a very pretty pup - and the puppy patter is a very handsome chap too. Lucky you. I hope that you are having fun filled days and quiet sleepy nights


----------



## shep5377 (May 22, 2014)

We're having one of those things!
We only brought her home yesterday, so last night was as you'd expect. She is a bundle of fun though!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Another pup way, way off the top of the cute scale. Congratulations!


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

She is lovely.
Watson (also an Anzil pup - Mum Viv & Dad Pepe) is fast asleep after playing with his bed pal Stanley (also an Anzil pup & an American Cockapoo).

I have forgotten already how little they are at 8 weeks.
Enjoy & take lots of photos


----------



## shep5377 (May 22, 2014)

Her dad is Pepe as well, and Swizzle is mum. 

No one told me my new job would be as a puppy pillow though!


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Puppy pillow is the best job in the world . Murphy's dad is Pepe too. Watson, Hfd's Lola and Murphy are siblings, it's great watching all them all grow although it goes so quickly, enjoy every minute of your puppy pillow days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, what a cutie and how sweet with her new best friend, my Dudley is an older Anzil pup, 2 and a half now, he was a real little monster as a young pup to be honest but he has calmed down lots now and is a big softie, definitely my sons best friend.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Willow is so cute! She's not unlike another Willow I know!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Beautiful little girl. Willows tend to be just the right mix of sweet and sassy. Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

A pretty little girl to be sure.


----------



## De la Renta 27 (Aug 10, 2014)

pretty little thing!!!!


[email protected]


----------



## blackburnbecks (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Shep. We pick up our puppy tomorrow. She will be Willow's half sister as they both have Pepe as their Dad. 

Hope Willow is doing well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meloww (May 14, 2014)

shep5377 said:


> This is our new pup from Anzil. We've called her Willow, and I think other forum users have some from the same litter?
> She's settled really well and is ever so happy.


Willow, what a fantastic name  she looks like a cheeky little monkey & I just LOVE her markings. Enjoy your lovely new baby.


----------

